# Problem with "notion 6" and "contact 6" sustain pedal



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2021)

Hi.

When I add a contact to notation 6 and put in a noire (my favorite) piano for sketching, I cannot use the sustain pedal (cc64). At the same time, I can use the sustain pedal in the notion 6 when I use addictive keys. How to fix it, because it irritates me terribly.


----------

